# 4 Finger Thumb Release vs Finger Release



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting a thumb release but have never use on in the past and was hoping I could get some opinions from those who use them. I have shot a mongoose release for as long as I can remember but with my fat hand and fingers I seen to get some string pressure on occasion and will throw an arrow every now an then. I thought I might relieve some of that pressure by going to a thumb release and turning my hand the other way.

Any opinons would be helpful.


----------



## rexcramer (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Tru-Fire thumb release and love it. I like thumb releases because I clip it onto my bow as soon as I sit in my stand so its already clipped when a deer comes in. Thats one less movement I have to make when a deer pops in.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I started using one for 3D and spots years ago. Started using the same one to hunt with 3 years ago now.

There are pros and cons like anything else and it's mostly personal preference.

It's nice to have it attached to the loop.
It sucks if you drop it.
It's nice to not have one strapped to your wrist clinking on the climb up or on the stand.
It sucks if you drop it


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I would be great to clip it to the string but did it help your shooting any?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

It did mine but there's not much difference in a hunting situation.

Hunting it's one shot, first shot gotta count.
I never had too much trouble with that with any release.

But for 3D and spots...multiple shots and form building it broke me of punching the trigger which I would have a tendency to do occasionally.

I don't think I'd change at this time of year personally.
But after the season find someone that has one and take a few shots to see how you like it.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was not going to start hunting with it but may purchase one to start shoot with it. Late season it would be nice to not have to put my release on the string when I can't feel my fingers.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

After decades of finger shooting, I have been shooting a Tru BAll Pro Diamond for the past couple years and couldn't be happier with the release. 
I still practice shooting fingers (from the same set-up) and am confident that in a pinch I could go without the release. In my opinion, if you shoot fingers you can pick up any release and shoot as good or better in just a matter of minutes. 
<----<<<


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been using the Tru Ball Pro Diamond release for the past two years and am really liking it.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

The pro Diamond is a great release, especially for hunting.

I used one for a couple years but found a release with a positive click made me more accurate.

The Pro Diamond is one of the very few releases that sloowly opens as pressure is applied. Most of the hand helds snap open definitively.

The upside is silence.


----------

